# Police Week 2011 thread



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

2011 is here and it has me thinking about going to Police Week in Washington DC again this year.

Massachusetts has lost 3 officers in the line of duty during 2010.

Officer David Zolendziewski, Holyoke PD
Police Officer David T. Zolendziewski | Holyoke Police Department, Massachusetts

Sergeant Doug Weddleton, Massachusetts State Police
Sergeant Doug Weddleton | Massachusetts State Police, Massachusetts

Officer John Maguire, Woburn PD
Police Officer John Maguire | Woburn Police Department, Massachusetts

Information on Police Week and schedules can be found at the following websites:

National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund: NLEOMF Homepage
Police Week - National Peace Officers Memorial Service

I don't fully know if I will be able to make it due to my logistical and financial constraints but I am strongly considering it. I know at least one Masscops member has made it known in another thread that they are planning on attending and figured it would be useful to have a dedicated thread.

Please post up if you are strongly considering attending or if you are attending.

Thanks!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I made it a few years ago and feel strongly every law enforcement officer should make an effort to experience it at least once. I was going to attend this year but I have to go out of the country again in May so plans have changed. Washington is a great place to visit. Work brought me there plenty of times but Police Week made a big impression.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

I won't have any vacation time for a while, but maybe I can finagle some unpaid time off. I might just try and get down there for a couple days with Mrs. 5-0. She's the good Catholic in our house, maybe she can light a couple candles for the fallen. I know I'll get there once before my time is up.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I went for the first time last year with the Honor Guard and it was an awesome experience. Bummed that I can't make it this year but will definately be going again in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

I went the first year it opened (1991 or 1992...can't remember) when the NYPD people turned it into Sodom and Gomorrah....no real desire to go back after that.

I think of it as Muslims view the pilgrimage to Mecca....every cop should make the trip at least once in their life if they're physically/financially able.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I went the first year it opened (1991 or 1992...can't remember) *when the NYPD people turned it into Sodom and Gomorrah....no real desire to go back after that.*
> 
> I think of it as Muslims view the pilgrimage to Mecca....every cop should make the trip at least once in their life if they're physically/financially able.


what happened?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

HuskyH-2 said:


> what happened?


Complete debauchery....PM me if you really want to hear the details.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*National Police Week*

It took 22 years but for the first time in my career, I have the honor of attending National Police Week in Washington DC, this coming May. My department always sends a contingent of officers and I finally get to go, on duty and in uniform.

I was just wondering if any of our Masscops brothers and sisters will be attending also. If so, maybe we could meet up and salute our fallen comrades together.

Be safe out there.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> It took 22 years but for the first time in my career, I have the honor of attending National Police Week in Washington DC, this coming May. My department always sends a contingent of officers and I finally get to go, on duty and in uniform.
> 
> I was just wondering if any of our Masscops brothers and sisters will be attending also. If so, maybe we could meet up and salute our fallen comrades together.
> 
> Be safe out there.


My friend is on the job (not at Six Flags) just 45 minutes outside of DC. I'll be there and staying with him. He's got the hookup on inside info if you need any, send me a PM if needed.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: National Police Week*



csauce777 said:


> My friend is on the job (not at Six Flags)


That will be be $ 35,000 for the copyright violation. :shades_smile:

BTW the kid who said that graduates college in May with a CJ degree. I'm sure he's getting ready to take the CS exam so he can finally become a cop or possibly a supervisor job as Six Flags. Either way it's not IF he'll get his gold badge it's WHEN.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: National Police Week*

Merge: http://www.masscops.com/f11/police-week-2011-thread-90311/


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: National Police Week*

Thanks Harry, I never saw that first thread.

---------- Post added at 07:31 ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 ----------



csauce777 said:


> My friend is on the job (not at Six Flags) just 45 minutes outside of DC. I'll be there and staying with him. He's got the hookup on inside info if you need any, send me a PM if needed.


Thank you, I appreciate the offer.

My department sends a good size contingent every year. We get to go "on-duty" and they put us up in a decent hotel, although I don't know which one yet.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

LA, I've been going every year since '06 and I have _always_ been impressed by the contingency sent by LAPD. I only wish my agency was even slightly supportive. I go on my own time & my own dime and have had to fight for the time off. I will be there this year, but not in uniform. I'm having shoulder surgery next month & getting dressed in civilian clothes will be enough of a challenge, lol. We'll definitely have to meet up!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I am going to try and make the pilgramige this year. I will start PM'ing people once I finalize plans.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

SPINMASS said:


> I am going to try and make the pilgramige this year. I will start PM'ing people once I finalize plans.


Dude, let me know.


----------



## Dave713 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am planning to go down next year... I don't believe that they are going to be able to get Jack's name on the wall this upcoming police week, I think he was killed too late in the year...If anyone has conflicting information, please let me know, and I will adjust my plans... Thanks.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Maybe we can do a Masscops "Meet and Greet" while in DC. A few pictures of all of us in uniform would be pretty cool!

---------- Post added at 16:42 ---------- Previous post was at 16:36 ----------



Dave713 said:


> I am planning to go down next year... I don't believe that they are going to be able to get Jack's name on the wall this upcoming police week, I think he was killed too late in the year...If anyone has conflicting information, please let me know, and I will adjust my plans... Thanks.


If you want to know for sure, you could contact Woburn PD. They should know as the folks in DC will contact them so Woburn can send personnel when Officer Maguire's name is added to the memorial.

Unfortunately, my department has added 36 names since I've been on the job.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

A little update on my situation...I have a LOT of stuff going on in the next two months, and my department might even have DT training on that same weekend. Too soon to tell right now, and I have the unfortunate feeling that once I find out if I can go or not, that tickets may be too expensive.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

frank said:


> A little update on my situation...I have a LOT of stuff going on in the next two months, and my department might even have DT training on that same weekend. Too soon to tell right now, and I have the unfortunate feeling that once I find out if I can go or not, that tickets may be too expensive.


Anyone driving? I'm not 100% certain at this point if I'll be driving from MA or from down south, but if I'm coming from MA, you're welcome to be my passenger. (Fair warning, I have to make my traditional lunch stop on the CT waterfront, lol.)


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

adroitcuffs said:


> Anyone driving? I'm not 100% certain at this point if I'll be driving from MA or from down south, but if I'm coming from MA, you're welcome to be my passenger. (Fair warning, I have to make my traditional lunch stop on the CT waterfront, lol.)


Thanks for the offer, but I would be on the west to east route; not the north/south route. :shades_smile:


----------



## Dave713 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Roll Call went up yesterday....

National Police Week 2011


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Dave713 said:


> The Roll Call went up yesterday....
> 
> National Police Week 2011


That's a lot of folks... too many, as it is every year. May they rest in peace.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

adroitcuffs said:


> LA, I've been going every year since '06 and I have _always_ been impressed by the contingency sent by LAPD. I only wish my agency was even slightly supportive. I go on my own time & my own dime and have had to fight for the time off. I will be there this year, but not in uniform. I'm having shoulder surgery next month & getting dressed in civilian clothes will be enough of a challenge, lol. We'll definitely have to meet up!


Hi Cuffs,

Just found out that we're gonna be staying at the Embassy Suites Hotel in Alexandria, Virginia. Is that anywhere near where you're gonna be? We'll be arriving on the night of the 11th and leaving late morning on the 16th. We'll be attending some type of event on most days except for Saturday the 14th, which we have off and are free.

Hopefully all of our Masscops friends will be able to meet up somewhere and say hello.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> Hi Cuffs,
> 
> Just found out that we're gonna be staying at the Embassy Suites Hotel in Alexandria, Virginia. Is that anywhere near where you're gonna be? We'll be arriving on the night of the 11th and leaving late morning on the 16th. We'll be attending some type of event on most days except for Saturday the 14th, which we have off and are free.
> 
> Hopefully all of our Masscops friends will be able to meet up somewhere and say hello.


You'll be staying about 4 miles away from me. I'll be at the Hilton Alexandria Mark Center (5000 Seminary Rd), north of 395. I get in on the 12th & stay through the 16th. I'll be busy with the COPS survivor's conference during the day on the 14th, so hopefully I'll get to catch up with y'all somewhere!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

adroitcuffs said:


> You'll be staying about 4 miles away from me. I'll be at the Hilton Alexandria Mark Center (5000 Seminary Rd), north of 395. I get in on the 12th & stay through the 16th. I'll be busy with the COPS survivor's conference during the day on the 14th, so hopefully I'll get to catch up with y'all somewhere!!


We'll figure something out. I would think if nothing else we might have a night or two free. How did the shoulder surgery go?

Hopefully Spinmass and Csauce can meet up too.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> We'll figure something out. I would think if nothing else we might have a night or two free. How did the shoulder surgery go?
> 
> Hopefully Spinmass and Csauce can meet up too.


Of all times to get a cold, it had to be the day before I went to my pre-op appointment. Surgery postponed for 6 weeks. I still won't be able to be in uniform since I'm off IOD. :stomp:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

adroitcuffs said:


> Of all times to get a cold, it had to be the day before I went to my pre-op appointment. Surgery postponed for 6 weeks. I still won't be able to be in uniform since I'm off IOD. :stomp:


Bummer about the delay in surgery. As for the uniform, maybe if you ask, the command staff might make an exception due to the circumstances of Police Memorial Week. Can't hurt to ask, if that's what you want.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Hopefully Spinmass and Csauce can meet up too.


I fly in on the morning of the 13th and leave mid-day on the 16th. I'll be staying with my friend in Montgomery County, just outside of DC. We'll be floating around. I'm not sure about SPINMASS yet, he hasnt updated me on plans yet...


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I will be driving down early Friday morning (read 2am) and leaving either sunday night or monday morning. We are staying at the Holiday Inn in Alexandria, although I am not sure which one yet. I am looking forward to seeing some of the masscops folks except for CSAUCE, ok maybe him too.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

SPINMASS said:


> I am looking forward to seeing some of the masscops folks except for CSAUCE, ok maybe him too.


Damn skippy biatch. I'll get the first round.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

csauce777 said:


> Damn skippy biatch. I'll get the first round.


I hope to get the second if I can find you guys.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> I hope to get the second if I can find you guys.


We'll look for the group of scary LAPD guys 

Check your PM's


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Alrighty guys, I leave early tomorrow morning at O dark 30. I hope to see you all in DC; maybe either at the reading of the names/Candlelight Vigil Friday night or maybe on Saturday, which I have off. Have a safe trip.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing everybody down at Police week. Hopefully we can get a group together for a photo op and impromptu meet and greet. Have a safe trip to all those making the trek.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

SPINMASS said:


> Looking forward to seeing everybody down at Police week. Hopefully we can get a group together for a photo op and impromptu meet and greet. Have a safe trip to all those making the trek.


Hey are you guys going to the Nationals game Saturday afternoon? We are planning on it. The FOP is offering discounted tickets at $24, but stubhub and the Nationals website are offering them even cheaper. Tickets are as low as $7.00 for bleachers. If you guys get tickets, let me know.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

View attachment 2037


We will continue the fight in your honor...


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Made it safely back from police week. What an incredible experience, I highly recommend that every LEO go at least once. Sorry LA that we didn't get to meet up but there is alway next year.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SPINMASS said:


> Made it safely back from police week. What an incredible experience, I highly recommend that every LEO go at least once. Sorry LA that we didn't get to meet up but there is alway next year.


I too just returned home from the trip to Police Memorial Week in DC. It really was a motivating, emotional, and inspiring trip, which I would highly recommend to anyone who wears a badge. I would also recommend you do it in uniform as it was awesome to be among all the other folks from around the country who were proudly wearing their uniforms.

The Candlight Vigil truly brought tears to my eyes. To see the many thousands of officers holding candles high like that was an awesome sight! You really had to be there to get the full effect.

I had the good fortune to meet with the Woburn officer and the State trooper who were escorting the families of Jack Maguire and Doug Weddleton at the US Capital. We talked and took pictures together in front of the Capital. I enjoyed that.

I also had the good fortune to meet csauce777 at a Washington Nationals game and adroitcuffs at the Capital. It wasn't easy to meet these good folks among the sea of people that were there but we made it happen. Sorry we missed each other spinmass but I'll be home in August if you'd like to make up for it then!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> I too just returned home from the trip to Police Memorial Week in DC. It really was a motivating, emotional, and inspiring trip, which I would highly recommend to anyone who wears a badge. I would also recommend you do it in uniform as it was awesome to be among all the other folks from around the country who were proudly wearing their uniforms.
> 
> The Candlight Vigil truly brought tears to my eyes. To see the many thousands of officers holding candles high like that was an awesome sight! You really had to be there to get the full effect.
> 
> ...


Hey Sarge...Glad you made it back. It was great to meet you and your guys. Let me know when you get back here in August.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

SPINMASS said:


> I highly recommend that every LEO go at least once.


Once? Who are you trying to fool...you'll be closing down the beer tent every year now. ;-)


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds Good LA, we will meet up in August. 

I have to agree, going in uniform was truly inspiring.


----------

